# BB30 Crankset with Standard BB Shell



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Have any of you attempted to install a BB30 crankset on a frame that has a standard width bottom bracket shell? 

I was wondering, would it be possible to use the Zipp bearings for the Vuma Quad in conjunction with a mountain bike length BB30 spindle to install a Cannondale BB30 crankset.

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Send an email to Zipp's tech guys. They usually get back to you within day!

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

nope.........been there done that.
There are a few thing preventing you from doing it. One is the spindle from cannondale the 104s and 103s are to narrow and will not fit the 68/73 shell with the Vuma bearings. Further, if you look at all the SI spindles there is a little raised "bump" that is slightly smaller (think 0.0020") size of the cannondales bearing ID size. The Vuma spindle (and ID of the bearing) is about 0.0030" to 0.0040" smaller than the cannondale.

So the spindle are to short or to long if you get the MTN one and the bearing IDs from the BBs are different sizes......................

















However..................................it can be done. I have a CAAD9 68 shelled frame with hollowgrams on it right now.  

Starnut


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

STARNUT said:


> However..................................it can be done. I have a CAAD9 68 shelled frame with hollowgrams on it right now.
> 
> Starnut


Pics or it doesn't exist!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I know someone would say that  


























this is a "prototype" as it does use the Zipp BB but............thats about the only think that is stock. In other words...........you can not just go buy a Zipp BB and a Cannondale spindle and plug and play. What mountain bike length are you talking about? There are 3 122, 128, and 132 or 33 I can't recall. The spindle in this bike is not "stock". It's a modified cannondale spindle. Further, the "magic" size is no longer produced by cannondale..................... at least at the moment

Starnut


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

STARNUT said:


> I know someone would say that



I'm just really interested because I have a BB30 SRM and I'd like to find a way to use it with any frame. Not that I have these plans at the moment but it's always nice to have options and a caad9 could be in my future. MMMM....all aluminum makes me happy


----------

